#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which team will win the cricket world cup 2019?

## Grace

Hello Guys,

As we all know 2019 cricket world cup has been started.This year totally 10 teams are playing ,In my opinion West Indies or England will win the cup.What do you think guys which team will win the cup? Let's discuss our opinions here.

----------


## Janushan

In my opinion. India will win the world cup. Because all team members are best in batting and balling, also it's a very powerful team. So I am sure India will wiin the world cup this year.

----------


## Ahamed

Hi Grace

My opinion India or Australia will win the cup.

----------


## tripidea

Hello Grace,

My opinion England will take the world cup because of the place and the players, England didn't give up to any matches in their own grounds so they will win this world cup.

----------


## Bhavya

Hi Grace

I think India or England may win the cup, I am not a big fan of cricket but I like Indian team So I would be happy If India win the world cup.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

Hi Grace, 
In my opinion, England and India will come to the final, but it is impossible to say which team is going to be the winner because both teams are equally strong :Big Grin:

----------

